# Concealed Carrier With Gun Stops Dentist Office Murderer



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...rrier-with-gun-stops-dentist-office-murderer/


----------



## Hawker800 (Mar 16, 2018)

What an appropriate place to get drilled.


----------

